

Ask HN: Resources for CPC/ conversion rate statistics? - ashishk

Hello,<p>I'm running some advertising tests, and I'm not sure how many clicks I need to have a significant sample. Are there any resources for this?
======
paraschopra
There are lots of tools - just search 'Adwords split testing' on Google

~~~
mahmud
You humble man, why didn't you link him to your blog post?

[http://www.wingify.com/conversion-blog/15-free-ab-split-
test...](http://www.wingify.com/conversion-blog/15-free-ab-split-testing-
resources/)

------
ScottWhigham
I use <http://www.webmasterworld.com/> and just look through things. It isn't
scientific but I can usually figure out basics.

